# Zoloft working wonders



## CardinalJournalist00 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi all, I am new to the forums and I thought I'd introduce myself with a quick little story.I've been living with IBS-D for a number of years now (started at the beginning of high school...up until my current college level). I am sure many of you have been through as much if not more than I have, so I empathize with everyone completely. I was first put on stomach relaxers (Bentyl) after a clean colonoscopy result and blood test result. Sadly, these did not help at all. The only medicine that could help me at least live a normal life was Immodium-- but of course, that brought along a huge constipation issue. IBS tore my college experience up bit by bit. Living in a dorm + IBS-D = NOT FUN AT ALL. I always had to sit in the back of the classroom near the door and chat with my professors after class at the beginning of the semester to let them know what's up. I couldn't even dream what it would be like to live a normal life...UNTIL...A few weeks ago, after having to be admitted to the university hospital for excessive diarrhea and dehydration, my doctor recommended an anti-depressant. I was a bit thrown off at first because I am always in such high spirits. However, the very DAY i began taking it, I noticed a change. My mind no longer wanders toward IBS (wondering where bathrooms are, wondering if I'll have an attack, etc) I am now finally living a normal life, and it's all thanks to Zoloft. I was reading the forum and noticed many of you were apprehensive toward Zoloft because diarrhea is a pretty big side effect slapped on the label. But I really think this is for people with a seemingly normal digestive tract, because with Zoloft I feel like I did before IBS. It's amazing, I hope Zoloft can bring order back into your life as well. Sure, my IBS never just disappeared, but it's to the point where I don't even notice it anymore. Maybe a tiny flare up once in a blue moon.Has anyone else experienced a similar scenario? If so..let me know! Thanks for reading my mini-novel..haha.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

HI, Cardonal. Congratulations on taking a big step towards a normal life. What other symptoms did you have associated with your D? Bloating? Incomplete E.? Gas? Spasms/Cramps?


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

Cardonal? Are you still out there?


----------

